# Brown discharge with stringy mucas like stuff?



## shimmyshimmy

Following on from my post which poppy kindly responded too, I have had more brown discharge this afternoon, and this time it was stringy and mucas like. I dont know what to think, I called the early pregnancy unit this morning before the stringy mucas and they said not to worry, but since this has happenned it has concerned me again. Does anyone think I may be miscarrying. Very worried, I hope that someone can respond.


----------



## suzan

I dont know what to tell you but thought to wish u good luck and hope this is nothing serious. Why dont u get to see another doctor or hospital??

Good luck :hugs: I hope u arent miscarrying


----------



## Serene123

Brown blood is meant to be old blood.


----------



## anita665

Yeah I agree, brown blood is normally old blood thats been there a while and your body is probably just getting rid of it. Old blood does also tend to go a bit stringy, like if you have a late or missed period which doesn't seem to come away properly. I had a brown bloody discharge at about 9 or 10 weeks and it lasted 3 days with some period pains. I was sure I was losing the baby but then it stopped and I has a scan and everything was fine. The doctor was great and reasured me that most women who have bleeding go on to have normal babies and not to worry too much unless the blood turned red and I was passing clots. Saying that my friend actually had a full period at 8 weeks pregnant and it due in 4 weeks time!! You just need to try to relax and put your feet up. Talk to your doctor tomorrow and ask for a scan to check the baby but it's probably just one of those things. Especially if you have no pain with it.


----------



## danielle19

have you tried phoning the nhs24 hotline?
they may get you in tonight to see a doctor thats what they done with me
i would give them a call and see what they say hun xxxxx
hope everything is okay xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Thanks for your kind advice. I am just sitting and relaxing right now.
Wrapped some xmas pressies. But I am still very worried. I still have the same light discharge, I hope it is just the old blood.
I hope that you will all keep your fingers crossed for me.
Thanks again guys.
Nite
Shimmy
:hugs:


----------



## Carolina

hope your ok good luck!:hugs:


----------



## LilysMummy

Some women have small bleeds or discharge when there AF would have been due.

HTH

xx


----------



## anita665

I'm sure it will be fine even though it's hard not to worry when it's you it's happening to. :hugs: Let us know how things go. xx


----------



## jo27

Are they not going to book you in for a scan?


----------



## RachieH

Hiya

As the other girls have said, brown blood is most often old blood, usually from implantation or down the hormonal changes. A lot of women get spotting around the time their period(s) would have been due.
-The stringy mucous like discharge is very common in early pregnancy as the mucous plug is being produced, which function is to form a barrier from the cervix to pretect baby from infection.


----------



## Poptart17

My boyfriend and I had sex last Friday. I'm on bc and we used a condom and I missed a bc pill Tuesday and Wednesday but remember and took them both Wednesday. I started Wednesday and it was red Wednesday and Thursday but Friday it turned brown and it's still brown and it's been 7 days and I've been taking my bc every day since. I'm not supposed to start until Friday so I don't know what this is. Can you help me?


----------



## ItsAWonder

shimmyshimmy said:


> Following on from my post which poppy kindly responded too, I have had more brown discharge this afternoon, and this time it was stringy and mucas like. I dont know what to think, I called the early pregnancy unit this morning before the stringy mucas and they said not to worry, but since this has happenned it has concerned me again. Does anyone think I may be miscarrying. Very worried, I hope that someone can respond.

Like most women said, this is usually not a bad thing. However, I have learned that you need to advocate for your own health and demand an ultrasound if they will not agree to it initially. Light brown spotting is how I found out my pregnancy did not properly develop. I was supposed to be 8 weeks and all that was seen was a large gestational sac and a yolk - no fetal pole etc. This is probably not the case for you but 3 hours of brown spotting was my only indication and my hormones still rose for another week.

Please do not let my bad news worry you (if possible). I just thought you should know that an ultrasound is absolutely worth it for your piece of mind. Better to see that everything is okay than continue guessing.


----------

